# Pregnancy & Hayfever



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello ladies my GP wont prescribe me anything for my hayfever because he says they can harm the baby making them too drowsey. I just wonder if anybody else has found the same? or if you recommend any safe remedies?
x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder if your pharmacist might be more help? They know a lot more about medications than GPs


----------



## Monkey (Jul 26, 2012)

Sadly, I'm pretty sure most of the usual hayfever stuff isn't suitable for pregnancy or breastfeeding. 

Worth an ask tho, nothing ventured and all that.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, there wasn't anything I could take when pregnant with my two. Just had to use hay max up my nose (which is just like vaseline), keep sunglasses on and get in the shower when I came indoors - it's rotten and I empathise!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks peps, my chemist agrees not a lot I can do but at least take comfort in the fact that this time next year it wont be an issue! ;0)


----------

